# Livestock



## S.A.W.E (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,
I got ho scale sheep, poultry & dogs by mistake. My n scale cattle are still bigger but the sheep & a couple of the dogs look big when compared to the n scale people. 
Can I still use them, say,away from comparisons to the people.
Has anyone else done this?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Could use them in the foreground, to force perspective? all depends on the available space on your layout I guess. might work, might not.

I probably will do this, but the other way, with my HO layout, and use N buildings/figurines/accessories in the background.


----------



## S.A.W.E (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks.
Foreground, eh, I'll still use them, just see how I go. The ducks & geese seem to be fine. I've been thinking about making a lost dogs home. I will try to do the foreground thing, didn't think of that. You can never have enough space but I've got a spare bedroom to play with. Got what I thought was a good deal, maybe should of got the trees instead, oh well, nscale sheep & dogs might make me cross eyed anyway.


----------

